# Omar Khadafi has endorsed Obama



## The Paperboy (Oct 19, 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojgJuxD87FU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojgJuxD87FU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 19, 2008)

You sure that Satan hasn't endorsed him yet?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> You sure that Satan hasn't endorsed him yet?



There's an interesting topic.  What candidate would Satan endorse?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 19, 2008)

> Omar Khadafi has endorsed Obama



Not suprising.  Comrade Hussein also has the endorsement of most terrorists.  A Comrade Hussein presidency would be like Christmas to tangos abroad.


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

> "But I have to tell you, I have to tell you, [Senator Obama] is a decent person, and a person that you do not have to be scared [of] as president of the United States." -John McCain, 10-10-08



And at least Kadhafi didn't kiss him,


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> And at least Kadhafi didn't kiss him,


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Well hopefully Obama will finally invade Saudi Arabia so we can punish the people who really screwed us. Well maybe just an oil embargo would do it.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Several terrorists are supporting Obama.  Hamas, Fidel Castro, Daniel Ortega.  He's quite popular.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Several terrorists are supporting Obama.  Hamas, Fidel Castro, Daniel Ortega.  He's quite popular.



but we still get to pull everyone out of Iraq and invade Saudi Arabia don't we ? Maybe Yemen too ??


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Millions of americans support him too. Including many christians.

Quite the dilemma isn't it?


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> but we still get to pull everyone out of Iraq and invade Saudi Arabia don't we ? Maybe Yemen too ??



I get dibs on Dubai.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> I get dibs on Dubai.



I thought you just got busted on the beach when you were there !


----------



## jillian (Oct 19, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Several terrorists are supporting Obama.  Hamas, Fidel Castro, Daniel Ortega.  He's quite popular.



And the KKK likes McCain.... oops.

BTW, who's "Omar" Khaddafy?

Does the genius mean Moamar?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> And the KKK likes McCain.... oops.
> 
> BTW, who's "Omar" Khaddafy?
> 
> Does the genius mean Moamar?



OH geez, I thought the KKK would endorse Obama.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> And the KKK likes McCain.... oops.
> 
> BTW, who's "Omar" Khaddafy?
> 
> Does the genius mean Moamar?



I don't believe the KKK supports McCain since he said that Obama was a decent man.  Besides, most KKK members are Democrats so they have quite the dilemma.


----------



## jillian (Oct 19, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> I don't believe the KKK supports McCain since he said that Obama was a decent man.  Besides, most KKK members are Democrats so they have quite the dilemma.



KKK members duimped the dems after the civil rights act and the repubs southern strategy. You know that.

Guess I didn't get the memo that the KKK retracted its endorsement.


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojgJuxD87FU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ojgJuxD87FU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



who the fuck is omar khaddafi?

is he related to that guy in libya?

is it otay if i don't give a fuck what he thinks/says/does?

good.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> but we still get to pull everyone out of Iraq and invade Saudi Arabia don't we ? Maybe Yemen too ??



That will be necessary to free-up troops for the invasion of Pakistan and Darfur.

"Seventy-five-thousand people at an outdoor sports palace, well, that's something the Fuehrer would have done."
Ben Stein


----------



## del (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> KKK members duimped the dems after the civil rights act and the repubs southern strategy. You know that.
> 
> Guess I didn't get the memo that the KKK retracted its endorsement.



yeah, robert byrd's barely managed to get reelected.

7 times.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> KKK members duimped the dems after the civil rights act and the repubs southern strategy. You know that.
> 
> Guess I didn't get the memo that the KKK retracted its endorsement.



Come to Arkansas.  They're headquartered in Harrison, Arkansas.  They are all Democrats.  Do you really think it's a coincidence that 'former KKK member' Robert C. Byrd is a Democrat?  The Democrat Party has got some real winners in the group.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 19, 2008)

jillian said:


> KKK members duimped the dems after the civil rights act



Yeah, Robert "KKK" Byrd is a great example of that.

You should quit reciting Moveon/Kos/Air America/HuffPo/MSNBC rhetoric and give facts a try.  It's ok to have your own thoughts and ideas.  Break away from the libbie machine.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Come to Arkansas.  They're headquartered in Harrison, Arkansas.  They are all Democrats.  Do you really think it's a coincidence that 'former KKK member' Robert C. Byrd is a Democrat?  The Democrat Party has got some real winners in the group.


\


That's impossible. Democrats can do no wrong.


----------

